# Probable new Home for Kenzie!!



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

So, it looks like we FINALLY after 1 1/2 yrs may have found the perfect home for Kenzie, Jon came and met her today and he lives in Gig Harbor on 5 acres of land which was one BIG issue for me as far as someone taking her because of her extreme leash aggression. They hit it off pretty instantly, he definitely has the personality to have B.T's and knows they cannot be in charge. I've not ever posted a picture of Kenzie as I always knew that one day she would be going,






but I want you all to see the girl who came to me at 37lbs with no muscle tone.


----------



## angelbears (Jun 9, 2011)

Very happy for both you and McKenzie!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

sorry you have to see her go Robin

Is it solely because of the DA that you are having to re-home her? I honestly wish that we were back there we would have loved to have her, and keep her close to you!

I very much wish the best for that girl! and she looks sooooooo beautiful in that picture! I love it!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Tobi said:


> sorry you have to see her go Robin
> 
> Is it solely because of the DA that you are having to re-home her? I honestly wish that we were back there we would have loved to have her, and keep her close to you!
> 
> I very much wish the best for that girl! and she looks sooooooo beautiful in that picture! I love it!


Right now we haven't had any issues with the girls for awhile, and we are always right on top of any signs that something might change in their behavior. But it just isn't fair to Kenzie or the other dogs as when I take Cayenne and Leo with me for a walk down to the harbor, and she "just can't go". She knows that she is treated different in some ways and it makes me feel terribly guilty.

I truly believe that if this home checks it will be perfect for her. He was very disappointed that I wouldn't let him take her today, as he has already passed the home check by someone else. I told him that I had to see where she would be living and exactly what she will be eating.

I really wished you lived closer David, there are so many B.T's in need right now.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i think you're doing what's best for her....and it takes a big heart to let go for the greater good....

i'm very happy this day that you found her a good home...


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

She's so beautiful, Robin! It must be very bittersweet for you  I hope everything works out and she ends up with a wonderful forever home! She certainly could not have had a better foster mom.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Its always so bittersweet to foster dogs...especially when they stay with you long term. From what I've learned about her here I know that you've a wonderful job rehabilitating her! 

My fingers are crossed that everything will check out just fine with this home for her! I totally understand your need to see where she's going...they become nearly as close as your own furkids! 

Keep us posted :thumb:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow, Kenzie is beautiful!
All the best to everyone involved!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Well I took Kenzie to her new home today! It was a happy/sad morning all wrapped into one. My Husband was so emotional saying goodbye this morning that I almost called the whole re homing off.
But, when I got to the Gig Harbor home and she ran around rolling in the deer poo in the huge back yard with a big smile on her face, I knew all would be O.K. I think she'll be very happy, as he wants to give her so much attention and he already bought her some "bling" collars and he'll continue to feed her a raw diet. He'll keep me updated.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

That is wonderful news. People who can love a dog long term and send them off to a forever home are very special folks. That is not an easy thing to do.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Awww, how come I haven't seen this thread before? You know, I think when I hit 'new posts', I'm not getting all the 'new posts' at all. 

Thats awesome Robin, man, he sounds like the absolute perfect home for your little girl, can't ask for much more than that. 
Totally get how hard it must be for both of you though, she'll leave a big hole in your hearts.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

:I just saw this too! 
How bitter sweet! I can totally relate. Rehoming the Rottie I rescued in collage was really hard. She had been with me for quite a while and became part of the family....I just knew that I couldn't keep her long term. I cried all afternoon after I dropped her off that day. I knew in my heart I had found her the best home, but I still missed her so much.

You and your hubby have big hearts and had Kenzie's best interest at heart....that is very apparent. She was very lucky to be a part of your lives! :0)


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

It sounds as though everything will be Wonderful for Kenzie. And bless you for doing what was best for her-difficult though it was!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> Well I took Kenzie to her new home today! It was a happy/sad morning all wrapped into one. My Husband was so emotional saying goodbye this morning that I almost called the whole re homing off.
> But, when I got to the Gig Harbor home and she ran around rolling in the deer poo in the huge back yard with a big smile on her face, I knew all would be O.K. I think she'll be very happy, as he wants to give her so much attention and he already bought her some "bling" collars and he'll continue to feed her a raw diet. He'll keep me updated.


That's fantastic!!! Sounds like your hubby was pretty attached to the little thing.

It's great that you seem to have found a great bully home for her! I can't imagine what he thought when she rolled in poo the first day :lol:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

He didn't think anything of it, rolling in the poo! He's had Pit Bulls that died of old age and has a trial on another B.T through our rescue that didn't work out as their personalities didn't click. I'm really hoping for the best, the other two were looking all night for her.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

It sounds like you couldn't have found a better home for her. I'm wishing her happiness for the rest of her life!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

sad for you guys, home run for kenzie....

you were so very diligent about finding her a good home. i'm so glad that's happened....

i know there's a hole where she once was, but knowing she's rolling around in deer s*** has to keep some of the pain at bay.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm glad she found the perfect home!


----------

